# need 33" tires on 15" wheels, 8 lug



## gregh (Feb 26, 2002)

I am looking for some used tires and wheels, if you know where I can get these please let me know.


----------



## guilty1 (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe American Racing makes a set of 15" wheels with 8 lug pattern... www.americanracing.com ...I also am looking for 8 lug wheels....I heard that 15" rims will fit the "small" drum 14 bolt rear, but the front brake calipers will need to be ground down to fit them.

I have a good set of 33" tires on a set of 15" 6 lug wheels...was hoping to use the tires on the 3/4 ton 8 lug axle. If I have to buy new tires, I am buying standard truck tires----in that case, the 12-bolt rear would probably have held up!


----------



## gregh (Feb 26, 2002)

*16" rims okay too*

I could also use 16" rims. I now have 16.5 rims and getting used tires for these is very hard to find. I believe I would not have a problem finding 16".


----------



## robbie (Nov 16, 2005)

*i got 35s on 15 inch 8 lugs like new, i think they are cragar wagon wheels*

i have 35 inch tires on 8 lug 15 inch white rims, i need 16.5 8 lugs if you got some we can trade even up



gregh said:


> I am looking for some used tires and wheels, if you know where I can get these please let me know.


----------



## robbie (Nov 16, 2005)

those wheels are off of a 1983 gmc high sierra 3/4 ton with the 14 bolt rearend and if you plan to use them on something similar you will have to grind down the front calipers to make them fit.



gregh said:


> I am looking for some used tires and wheels, if you know where I can get these please let me know.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Check the flea markets and tire dealers for 16" rims. They are usually being sold cheap after everybody buys aftermarket rims...


----------

